# Freebie plants



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

I am changing my high tech 100 gallon to a low tech crypt tank. I have some high tech plants for pickup in hurst if anyone wants them. Random plants

Jaxon


----------



## deviltiger (Oct 22, 2010)

are you giving away all the plants Jax (red leaf??) i don't know what it call lol


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

If you are talking about ludwiga glandulosa yes, also limnophilia aromatic too.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants gone...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rats I had some crypts i would of traded you..


----------

